# Reading > Forum Book Club >  July / USA Reading Poll

## Scheherazade

*In July 2008, we will be reading a book by an American author.

Please nominate the books you would like to read

(one nomination per member, please)

by May 31st. 

* Only those books which are available on amazon in English will be included in our poll. *

Note: Only the first 10 books will be included in the poll.


This poll will be closed on July 1st.


Some information on the books:

1. The Dead Father by Donald Barthelme
 
2. The Road by Cormac McCarthy
 
3. The Poisonwood Bible by Barbara Kingsolver

4. Old Man and the Sea by Hemingway 

5. Electric Kool-Aid Acid Test by Tom Woolf 

6. The Glass Menagerie By Tennessee Williams 

7. To Kill a Mockingbird by Harper Lee 

8. An American Tragedy by Theodore Dreiser  

9. Of Mice and Men by Steinbeck 

10. The Sound and the Fury by Faulkner 


*

----------


## NickAdams

Hello Scheherazade. I nominate Donald Barthelme's The Dead Father.

----------


## THX-1138

i am torn between breakfast of champions and the road

i guess i'll go with The Road by Cormac McCarthy

----------


## Virgil

I nominate Cormac McCarthy's _The Road_. I think there was a number of people who were interested in reading this, so I hope they come out to vote.  :Smile:  Please.  :Biggrin: 

Edit: Oops. I didn't notice that THX had already nominated it. Thank you THX.  :Wink:

----------


## THX-1138

you are welcome virgil

----------


## Scheherazade

I would like to nominate _Secret History_ by Donna Tartt.

----------


## manolia

I know i want to nominate something by W Faulkner? Or perhaps "Middlesex" by J Eugenides? Help?

----------


## hellsapoppin

Hemingway's *Old Man and the Sea*.

----------


## papayahed

> I know i want to nominate something by W Faulkner? Or perhaps "Middlesex" by J Eugenides? Help?


Middlesex please. I have that sitting at home waiting to be read.

----------


## Scheherazade

> I know i want to nominate something by W Faulkner? Or perhaps "Middlesex" by J Eugenides? Help?


Not _Middlesex_!!! I have already read it.

It is an excellent book, though, and you might find it particularly interesting, Manolia as the main characters are of Greek origin. It starts telling how Greeks living in Turkey at the beginning of the 20th century suffered in the hands of Turks etc. 

Nominations so far:

*1. The Dead Father by Donald Barthelme

2. The Road by Cormac McCarthy

3. The Secret History by Donna Tartt

4. Old Man and the Sea by Hemingway*

----------


## papayahed

> Middlesex please. I have that sitting at home waiting to be read.


I take it back. I have no opinion on middlesex but that's only because I want to nominate something....I'm thinking something from the sixties counter culture perhaps Hunter S Thompson..... 

Rum Diary by Hunter S Thompson

or


Electric Kool Aid Acid Test by Tom Woolf

----------


## DapperDrake

I'd like to read Uncle Tom's Cabin by Harriet Beecher Stowe - I haven't read it so I don't know if its any good mind you.

Or To Kill A Mocking bird, but I bet everyone other than me has already read that  :Frown:

----------


## thelastmelon

> I'd like to read Uncle Tom's Cabin by Harriet Beecher Stowe - I haven't read it so I don't know if its any good mind you.
> 
> Or To Kill A Mocking bird, but I bet everyone other than me has already read that


I haven't read either one of those books. So if you nominate one of them, I'll probably cast my vote on that book.  :Smile:

----------


## Nossa

> I nominate Cormac McCarthy's _The Road_. I think there was a number of people who were interested in reading this, so I hope they come out to vote.  Please.


Yup, I second that. It'd be great if that was the july read, since I'll be exams-free by then  :Biggrin:

----------


## papayahed

I've decided - Rum Diary by Hunter S Thompson

----------


## Niamh

I'd like to Nominate The Glass Menagerie By Tennessee Williams

----------


## DapperDrake

OK, well I expect many people have read it but if possible I'd like to nominate To Kill a Mockingbird by Harper Lee. I understand its quite a good book, I do actually have a copy at work, one of my colleagues (now retired) passed it to me once she'd finished reading it and its been in my draw ever since. I came across it the other day and am determined to read it.

----------


## Remarkable

I should stop nominating since I never get to enter to the discussions...It's my fault,I know,but I never seem to find the time to write something good...However,I can't resist the temptation....I nominate "An American Tragedy" by Theodore Dreiser.I know it's long,but come on,it's July,we all have time...

----------


## Scheherazade

Nominations so far:

*1. The Dead Father by Donald Barthelme

2. The Road by Cormac McCarthy

3. The Secret History by Donna Tartt

4. Old Man and the Sea by Hemingway

5. Rum Diary by Hunter S Thompson

6. The Glass Menagerie By Tennessee Williams

7. To Kill a Mockingbird by Harper Lee

8. An American Tragedy by Theodore Dreiser* 

Last two up for grabs!

Interesting books have been nominated. I was expecting more "classics" such as _Moby Dick_ or known books like _Poisonwood Bible_... And no Faulkner or Steinbeck... Interesting really.

----------


## manolia

> Not _Middlesex_!!! I have already read it.
> 
> It is an excellent book, though, and you might find it particularly interesting, Manolia as the main characters are of Greek origin. It starts telling how Greeks living in Turkey at the beginning of the 20th century suffered in the hands of Turks etc.


Thanks. I have the book but i didn't know what it's about. I was only aware of the hermaphrodite part  :Wink:  




> I take it back.


Ok. What about Fahrenheit 451? I want to read this book but i believe that most people around here have read it as well..

----------


## Niamh

> Interesting books have been nominated. I was expecting more "classics" such as _Moby Dick_ or known books like _Poisonwood Bible_... And no Faulkner or Steinbeck... Interesting really.


Thats the thing, i was going to nominate East of Eden, but i've already read it and you guys only read that last year i think. so no point.
went with The Glass Menagerie, because it was on my reading list when i was in college and i never quite got around to reading it!  :Blush:

----------


## papayahed

> Thanks. I have the book but i didn't know what it's about. I was only aware of the hermaphrodite part  
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. What about Fahrenheit 451? I want to read this book but i believe that most people around here have read it as well..



Oh I as just saying don't take my opinion into consideration only because I thought of a nomination.

----------


## motherhubbard

[QUOTE=Niamh;564702]Thats the thing, i was going to nominate East of Eden, but i've already read it and you guys only read that last year i think. so no point.
[QUOTE]

I agree that we really need Steinbeck on the USA list and since I like short books for these reading groups I want to nominate Of Mice and Men- a great little story.

----------


## Nossa

> I'll nominate _The Sound and the Fury_ since I'm a lover of Faulkner's writing. I don't know if ten have been nominated now, or if people are just discussing them. I think ten have already been nominated, though.


Yeah I think so too. It's a good one though, I've been meaning to read Faulkner for some time now...maybe you can open a discussion thread for this book or any of the Faulkner's and I'll probably join in  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nossa

> I think _Fahrenheit 451_ and Of _Mice and Men_ are nine and ten.
> 
> It'd be nice to discuss a Faulkner book sometime, *Nossa*, I agree. I hope you'll join in the discussion of his short story, "A Rose for Emily" on Monday. It's only about six to eight pages long and you can print it out or read it online.
> 
> And "Happy Birthday!"


I look it up online...and thankies  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nossa

> You can find it here:
> 
> http://www.ariyam.com/docs/lit/wf_rose.html
> 
> And Scher also posted a link to the etext in the thread.


Thank you!  :Biggrin:  I'll print it out today  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nossa

> We'll be happy to have you join the discussion on Monday!  Virgil will be there, so it should be fun!


Yup, it sounds like fun. I'll try to squeeze it in, hopefully I'll be there on Monday  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> I'll nominate _The Sound and the Fury_ since I'm a lover of Faulkner's writing. I don't know if ten have been nominated now, or if people are just discussing them. I think ten have already been nominated, though.


Anti, you weren't around but we had The Sound and the Fury as a book club read last year. Or was it two years ago? I'm losing sight of the years. If it was last year it can't come up again so soon. Scher will let us know.

----------


## Virgil

> I think we already have ten anyway, *Virgil*. And I already have one picked out to vote for.


I hope it is Cormac McCarthy's The Road.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nossa

> I hope it is Cormac McCarthy's The Road.


You know Virgil, we can have a 'Vote for The Road' campaign  :FRlol:  It kinda rhymes too.. :FRlol:

----------


## Virgil

> You know Virgil, we can have a 'Vote for The Road' campaign  It kinda rhymes too..


 :FRlol:  Yes! It even sounds like a political slogan.  :Biggrin:

----------


## _Shannon_

Darn, too late to nominate-- I was gonna nominate _Winesburg, Ohio_....

----------


## Virgil

> Darn, too late to nominate-- I was gonna nominate _Winesburg, Ohio_....


Do they have ten already? If not it's not too late. Plus sometimes one falls out for some reason.

----------


## _Shannon_

> Do they have ten already? If not it's not too late. Plus sometimes one falls out for some reason.


LOL! Since I was posting BC (before coffee) I couldn't tell, exactly, if books 9 and 10 were actually nominated :Blush:  

Well- if for some reason there is need for another nomination- I'll nominate Sherwood Anderson...

If there are 10, then I think I'll vote for Dreiser. I seriously loved _Sister Carrie_--and tried to start _Am. Tragedy_ late last year--but quit for some reason...I think maybe I had read a string of long, involved books and was kinda burnt out.

----------


## jingfeng1905

i nominate A Farewell to Arms by Hemingway. it's really important for us to read it in this time.

----------


## motherhubbard

I haven't read it, but I'm putting it on my list. I was trying to think of what I could start next week. I may be alone, but I don't like Hemingway too much. I like his short stories best. That doesn't mean that I won't enjoy this book- I've been meaning to read it.

----------


## Virgil

> i nominate A Farewell to Arms by Hemingway. it's really important for us to read it in this time.


We already had A Farewell To Arms as a book club read. You can find the discussion if you are interested.

----------


## _Shannon_

> Oh, that's a good one!  But you need 100 posts to nominate, Shannon. You're almost there, and it's easy to get your post count up.


Shoot-last time I was here it was 50 posts! LOL--I ought to go play some games and get those last few to be official  :Idea:

----------


## Scheherazade

Nominations so far:

*1. The Dead Father by Donald Barthelme

2. The Road by Cormac McCarthy

3. The Secret History by Donna Tartt

4. Old Man and the Sea by Hemingway

5. Rum Diary by Hunter S Thompson

6. The Glass Menagerie By Tennessee Williams

7. To Kill a Mockingbird by Harper Lee

8. An American Tragedy by Theodore Dreiser 

9. Of Mice and Men by Steinbeck

10. The Sound and the Fury by Faulkner* 

Thanks, all. We have already got the 10 nomination needed for next month. If anyone would like to change or withdraw their nominations, please do let us know asap.

(_TSATF_ was read in 2006 so it can be nominated again.)

----------


## papayahed

Rum anyone?

----------


## _Shannon_

There's only two I haven't read--but several I wouldn't mind re-reading.

----------


## thelastmelon

> Well, this is certainly a quandry for me. Five of them sound good!


Which ones are that?  :Smile:

----------


## _Shannon_

After sleeping on it- I think without a doubt I'll vote for Dreiser. I think he's up there in the very top tier of American authors--but nobody reads him...kinda like DosPassos.... Having not read _An American Tragedy_, I think is a serious gap in my reading.

----------


## Walter

I'm rooting for Dreiser also.

----------


## papayahed

I want to change mine to Electric Kool-Aid Acid test by Tom Woolf

----------


## _Shannon_

LOL- well, Dreiser's out if you want short :Smile: 

I'm on the other end- I've read several short-ish things in a row now....lol! I've been pacing myself to try to read Proust this year.

----------


## motherhubbard

oooops!!! left out the quote




> I want to change mine to Electric Kool-Aid Acid test by Tom Woolf


OH, I meant to read that about 20 years ago and forgot all about it- not because I was tripping acid, though.  :Biggrin:

----------


## motherhubbard

I just read my first bit of Proust last month and I enjoyed it. I'd like to read Remembrance of Things Past, but I have commitment issues.

----------


## Virgil

Why are people so obsessed over old novels? Don't people want to explore new, contemporary novels. *The Road by Cormac McCarthy.*  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> I'm rooting for Dreiser also.


Walter - You had said you were going to go with The Road. Here: http://www.online-literature.com/for...highlight=road
 :Wink:

----------


## grace86

Okay...guys...hold me to it. I am definitely going to read July's choice for book club. Man I had so hoped I'd be able to participate in the others. I want to read July's...so I will be back!!! Besides, I will need something to bring with me to Guatemala.

----------


## Virgil

> Okay...guys...hold me to it. I am definitely going to read July's choice for book club. Man I had so hoped I'd be able to participate in the others. I want to read July's...so I will be back!!! Besides, I will need something to bring with me to Guatemala.


Gracy, my dear frend,  :Wink:  The Road is an intersting read, not overely complex, and will intorduce you to a contemporary great novelist.  :Biggrin:  Plus I'm sure it wil be made into a movie in the next year or so and you can say you read it.  :Smile:

----------


## _Shannon_

> I just read my first bit of Proust last month and I enjoyed it. I'd like to read Remembrance of Things Past, but I have commitment issues.


 :Biggrin:  LOL! Yeah...me too....if I t was just me, I think I'd have read it long ago--but homeschooling with 5 kiddos--my time is not my own and I never know who will or will not be sleeping consistently. There is nothing more frustrating to me than reading something and then having nearly no recollection of what I read. That happened to me last year reading Wilde here. I read it and like 3 dyas later I could not recall any details of like 50% of the stories  :Bawling:  So after that I slipped into a non-reading funk.

I wanted to save Proust until I thought I'd remember it  :Smile:

----------


## grace86

> Gracy, my dear frend,  The Road is an intersting read, not overely complex, and will intorduce you to a contemporary great novelist.  Plus I'm sure it wil be made into a movie in the next year or so and you can say you read it.



 :Biggrin:  And it just so happens it has been on my list for a long time!

----------


## papayahed



----------


## Nossa

More people are for The Road... woohoo!  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Walter

> Walter - You had said you were going to go with The Road. Here: http://www.online-literature.com/for...highlight=road


Hi *Virgil*,
Good to hear from you, Eagle Eye!  :Smile: 
So I had.  :Blush:  
Actually I have now read it, and it is everything good that everyone says about it.
I have also recently seen the physical size of _American Tragedy_ and I could do it if I started early, but everyone should indeed be forewarned. The one I saw was 'only' 700 pages.  :Sick:  
So, _The Road_, instead of muddying things further.

----------


## NickAdams

> Plus I'm sure it wil be made into a movie in the next year or so and you can say you read it.


John Hillcoat, director of the Proposition (a damn good film), is filming it now.

----------


## DapperDrake

I'm starting to get the feeling this is a foregone conclusion  :FRlol:

----------


## papayahed

> I'm starting to get the feeling this is a foregone conclusion




oh no. it's still only halfway through the nominating period. I still have a month and a half to convince everyone to vote for :

----------


## Scheherazade

After Papaya's and my changes, the nominations so far:

*1. The Dead Father by Donald Barthelme

2. The Road by Cormac McCarthy

3. The Poisonwood Bible by Barbara Kingsolver

4. Old Man and the Sea by Hemingway

5. Electric Kool-Aid Acid Test by Tom Woolf

6. The Glass Menagerie By Tennessee Williams

7. To Kill a Mockingbird by Harper Lee

8. An American Tragedy by Theodore Dreiser 

9. Of Mice and Men by Steinbeck

10. The Sound and the Fury by Faulkner*

----------


## Walter

Great list so far! Supreme agony! :Bawling:  

Have read: 2

Want to read: 3

The agony begins.  :Biggrin:

----------


## NickAdams

I'm interested in three, one of which I nominated, but I may participate in any of the discussions.

----------


## Charles Darnay

I'm voting for The Road....it really *ugh* takes you places *I'm sorry*

I am however, lending my support to anyone considering voting for Secret Histories (unfortunately, I read that fairly recently), it was an outstanding book and for anyone interested in ancient Greece, you will surly get something out of it.

----------


## _Shannon_

I haven't read Donna Tartt in forever- but I liked it when I read it--but I went to a Great Books college and could relate  :Biggrin:

----------


## Charles Darnay

> I read _The Secret History_ and didn't like it at the time. Maybe I would on another reading, but it's such a long book and I know I'm not up to devoting that much time to anything by Donna Tartt again. I tried with _The Little Friend_, since I like Southern gothic, but it just wasn't going anywhere despite being nicely written so, given the fact that I had such a negative reaction to _The Secret History_, I gave up. 
> 
> I found the characters in _The Secret History_ so unlikable and the story didn't seem to have much depth to me. But, that's only my opinion. The book seems to divide people. They either love it or hate it. Same with _The Road_. They love it or hate it.


I agree that the book divides people - the unlikable characters is a complaint I have heard before - I've just never agreed with it. I really enjoyed the characters - even the unlikable ones are likable or their ulikablitiy!

And Julian is an amazing character!!

----------


## papayahed

Ohhhhhh Yeeeaahhhh.

----------


## Scheherazade

Some information on the books:

*1. The Dead Father by Donald Barthelme
 
2. The Road by Cormac McCarthy
 
3. The Poisonwood Bible by Barbara Kingsolver[/URL] 

4. Old Man and the Sea by Hemingway 

5. Electric Kool-Aid Acid Test by Tom Woolf 

6. The Glass Menagerie By Tennessee Williams 

7. To Kill a Mockingbird by Harper Lee 

8. An American Tragedy by Theodore Dreiser  

9. Of Mice and Men by Steinbeck 

10. The Sound and the Fury by Faulkner*

----------


## _Shannon_

I really want to read Dreiser, but I think I'm gonna vote McCarthy as I have a lot of reading commitments right now....

----------


## Nossa

Voted for 'The Road'. Hope it wins  :Biggrin:

----------


## NickAdams

McCarthy seems to be the favorite and it's a book I would like to read, but I would like to introduce Donald Barthelme and _The Dead Father_ to those who are not familiar.

*The Man:*

The late Donald Barthelme was a premier postmodern author of the 60s, 70s and 80s. His work challenged accepted practices of form, tone and content, and was highly influential on the field of letters... both for good and for ill.

*The Book:*

The Dead Father is a gargantuan half-dead, half-alive, part mechanical, wise, vain, powerful being who still has hopes for himself--even while he is being dragged by means of a cable toward a mysterious goal. In this extraordinary novel, marked by the imaginative use of language that influenced a generation of fiction writers, Donald Barthelme offered a glimpse into his fictional universe. As Donald Antrim writes in his introduction, "Reading The Dead Father, one has the sense that its author enjoys an almost complete artistic freedom . . . a permission to reshape, misrepresent, or even ignore the world as we find it . . . Laughing along with its author, we escape anxiety and feel alive."

*Excerpt from* _Some of Us Had Been Threatening Our Friend Colby_:

Some of us had been threatening our friend Colby for a long time, because of the way he had been behaving. And now he'd gone too far, so we decided to hang him. Colby argued that just because he had gone too far (he did not deny that he had gone too far) did not mean that he should be subjected to hanging. Going too far, he said, was something everybody did sometimes. We didn't pay much attention to this argument. We asked him what sort of music he would like played at the hanging. He said he'd think about it but it would take him a while to decide. I pointed out that we'd have to know soon, because Howard, who is a conductor, would have to hire and rehearse the musicians and he couldn't begin until he knew what the music was going to be. Colby said he'd always been fond of Ives's Fourth Symphony. Howard said that this was a "delaying tactic" and that everybody knew that the Ives was almost impossible to perform and would involve weeks of rehearsal, and that the size of the orchestra and chorus would put us way over the music budget. "Be reasonable," he said to Colby. Colby said he'd try to think of something a little less exacting. 

*Excerpt from* _The first thing the baby did wrong....._:

The first thing the baby did wrong was to tear pages out of her books. So we made a rule that each time she tore a page out of a book she had to stay alone in her room for four hours, behind the closed door. She was tearing out about a page a day, in the beginning, and the rule worked fairly well, although the crying and screaming from behind the closed door were unnerving. We reasoned that that was the price you had to pay, or part of the price you had to pay. But then as her grip improved she got to tearing out two pages at a time, which meant eight hours alone in her room, behind the closed door, which just doubled the annoyance for everybody. But she wouldn't quit doing it. And then as time went on we began getting days when she tore out three or four pages, which put her alone in her room for as much as sixteen hours at a stretch, interfering with normal feeding and worrying my wife. But I felt that if you made a rule you had to stick to it, had to be consistent, otherwise they get the wrong idea. She was about fourteen months old or fifteen months old at that point. Often, of course, she'd go to sleep, after an hour or so of yelling, that was a mercy. Her room was very nice, with a nice wooden rocking horse and practically a hundred dolls and stuffed animals. Lots of things to do in that room if you used your time wisely, puzzles and things. Unfortunately sometimes when we opened the door we'd find that she'd torn more pages out of more books while she was inside, and these pages had to be added to the total, in fairness. 

*Excerpt from* _Me and Miss Mandible_:




13 September

Miss Mandible wants to make love to me but she hesitates because I am officially a child; I am, according to the records, according to the gradebook on her desk, according to the card index in the principal's office, eleven years old. There is a misconception here, one that I haven't quite managed to get cleared up yet. I am in fact thirty-five, I've been in the Army, I am six feet one, I have hair in the appropriate places, my voice is a baritone, I know very well what to do with Miss Mandible if she ever makes up her mind. 

In the meantime we are studying common fractions. I could, of course, answer all the questions, or at least most of them (there are things I don't remember). But I prefer to sit in this too-small seat with the desktop cramping my thighs and examine the life around me. There are thirty-two in the class, which is launched every morning with the pledge of allegiance to the flag. My own allegiance, at the moment, is divided between Miss Mandible and Sue Ann Brownly, who sits across the aisle from me all day long and is, like Miss Mandible, a fool for love. Of the two I prefer, today, Sue Ann; although between eleven and eleven and a half (she refuses to reveal her exact age) she is clearly a woman, with a woman's disguised aggression and a woman's peculiar contradictions. Strangely neither she nor any of the other children seem to see any incongruity in my presence here.

----------


## Niamh

I know my nomination isnt going to go very far so i voted The Poisonwood Bible. I've wanted to read that for a while.

----------


## papayahed

> I know my nomination isnt going to go very far so i voted The Poisonwood Bible. I've wanted to read that for a while.


doh! Doesn't anybody like koolaid?? :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## Scheherazade

> doh! Doesn't anybody like koolaid??


Come to the dark side and vote for the Bible (I mean the Poisonwood one!  :Wink: )

----------


## bej6s

I've already read Poisonwood Bible too, but I thought it was amazing and we didn't have time in my Literature class to discuss it as it was a pre-class summer assignment and we never got around to it. I want to reread it now and actually discuss it!

----------


## Niamh

> Come to the dark side and vote for the Bible (I mean the Poisonwood one! )


Agreed!  :Tongue:  come on Papaya!  :Wink:

----------


## sofia82

I read just four of these novels, although I prefer to re-read them as it was a long time age. But I prefer to read To Kill a Mockingbird, any suggestion.

----------


## NickAdams

> I read just four of these novels, although I prefer to re-read them as it was a long time age. But I prefer to read To Kill a Mockingbird, any suggestion.


I suggest The Dead Father; post #88 has a sample. :Wink:

----------


## motherhubbard

I'm worried I won't have much time to participate, which is often the case, but I've been wanting to read the Poisonwood Bible so I'm going to vote for it and then at least follow along. It seems like every time I end up having to read behind everyone else and it's a real bummer. I have two lit classes left this year and then I'll be free to read everything I want when I want!

----------


## sofia82

> I suggest The Dead Father; post #88 has a sample.


Thank you for the suggestion, it seems to be interesting. I think about it and I hope before the close day, I choose one.

----------


## Walter

Jeepers! No _Barthelme_? No _Glass Menagerie_? No _Sound and Fury_?

Is McCarthy _that_ good, to just sweep by such exhilirating vistas ?

Heresy I know, but it boggles my mind to see such a splendid lineup so far down.

----------


## Virgil

> Is McCarthy _that_ good, to just sweep by such exhilirating vistas ?


Why not vote for him and read along and find out for yourself?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Walter

Have already read _The Road_ which is why I feel qualified to ask.
Maybe he's first among equals in that list. Maybe.
But hardly a giant among pygmies as the voting would have it appear.
Anyway, as to voting, I'll probably vote for _The Road_ long after it makes no difference, if that isn't already the case.

----------


## papayahed

> Agreed!  come on Papaya!


Where's my kit kat?

----------


## Scheherazade

> Where's my kit kat?

----------


## Niamh

> Jeepers! No _Barthelme_? No _Glass Menagerie_? No _Sound and Fury_?
> 
> Is McCarthy _that_ good, to just sweep by such exhilirating vistas ?
> 
> Heresy I know, but it boggles my mind to see such a splendid lineup so far down.


I nominated the Glass Menagerie, but seeing as i knew i'd be the only on voting for it, i opted for something else. I know i'm a traitor.  :Blush: 




> Where's my kit kat?


Hey i bribe you with Cocktails remember!  :Tongue: 

But that is one big kitkat from Scher!  :Biggrin:  be hard to refuse now wont it!  :Tongue:

----------


## sofia82

The Road by Cormac McCarthy is my choice as I have the text, and it seems it wins (I do not want to waste my vote : D) although I wanted to read To kill a mockingbird, I think it is the best chance to try this one.




> 


Oh, Kitkat. I voted for The Road by Cormac McCarthy. I want one, too. So sorry but I cannot resist against any kind of chocolate especially KITKAT!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

> Oh, Kitkat. I voted for The Road by Cormac McCarthy. I want one, too. So sorry but I cannot resist against any kind of chocolate especially KITKAT!


I am sorry, Sofia, but KitKat is only for those who vote for _The Poisonwood Bible_!

 :Tongue:

----------


## sofia82

> I am sorry, Sofia, but KitKat is only for those who vote for _The Poisonwood Bible_!


Oh I missed it  :Frown:

----------


## Virgil

> I am sorry, Sofia, but KitKat is only for those who vote for _The Poisonwood Bible_!





> Oh I missed it



Oh it's only a virtual kit kat. It doesn't quite taste as good as a real one. But it does have less calories.  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:  

Thanks for voting for The Road. It will be a good read, I promise.  :Wink:

----------


## sofia82

> Oh it's only a virtual kit kat. It doesn't quite taste as good as a real one. But it does have less calories.   
> 
> Thanks for voting for The Road. It will be a good read, I promise.


Even I like the imagination of KITKATS, of course less calories and no harm  :Biggrin: 

It will be a good read. I am waiting so eagerly, as it is my first time reading a book with others like this in a forum.

----------


## sofia82

> A virtual KitKat is the only kind my husband allows me to eat. LOL However, I did sneak a Reese Cup one day when he was at work.


 :FRlol:  I think If i had a husband, he would buy me the real one everyday  :Biggrin:  of course I don't know what would happened in the future!

----------


## sofia82

> My husband would actually like it if I were thinner than I am, but I'm thin enough. I used to be downright skinny and now that I'm not, I don't want to strive for that.
> 
> I'm sure your future husband will treat you wonderfully, sofia, because you deserve nothing less than the best.
> 
> (Not that my husband isn't the best - he is - he just bought me a new diamond eternity ring - but he likes people to be skinny. LOL He's getting over it, though. Little by little.)


Oh, thank you very much. As I am so so skinny  :Biggrin:  and most of the guys here don't like skinny girls, I said because of this.  :Biggrin:  

Wow, great husband for a great and beautiful wife. As I saw your picture, you are wonderful, exactly a fashion. Anyway, your husband's idea is important  :Wink: .

----------


## Scheherazade

> Oh it's only a virtual kit kat.


What do you mean it is only a virtual kitkat??? 

I do post them as promised if the receiver agrees to give me their address!

 :Tongue:

----------


## sofia82

> What do you mean it is only a virtual kitkat??? 
> 
> I do post them as promised if the receiver agrees to give me their address!


If no one gives his/her address, I will give mine  :Biggrin:  then you can prove that it is not only the virtual one (just joking).

----------


## Scheherazade

Deal! Next time, vote for the "right" one then!  :Wink:

----------


## sofia82

Deal! Then please in the thread let me know for which you send a KITKAT (at least just a hint)  :Wink:  and I vote for that one.

----------


## Scheherazade

I kinda like ya, Sofia!  :Wink:

----------


## sofia82

> I kinda like ya, Sofia!


Thank you, Scheherazade. :Blush:

----------


## bej6s

Wait, seriously?! Because I definitely am in the category of voters of The Poisonwood Bible. I actually don't have to dig it out because I keep it on a small bookshelf I have in my room for books I really love. I am also in the category of those who like chocolate  :Banana:  

Having said that, I'm always excited to read something new, so if its The Road, I'll still be pretty happy. Although I may end up reading Poisonwood again just for kicks.

----------


## sofia82

> Wait, seriously?! Because I definitely am in the category of voters of The Poisonwood Bible. I actually don't have to dig it out because I keep it on a small bookshelf I have in my room for books I really love. I am also in the category of those who like chocolate  
> 
> Having said that, I'm always excited to read something new, so if its The Road, I'll still be pretty happy. Although I may end up reading Poisonwood again just for kicks.


Kill two birds with one stone. You will get your KITKAT and also read Road.  :Wave:  I wish I were in your place  :Biggrin:

----------


## thelastmelon

I'm expecting _The Road_ to win now. I ordered the book yesterday.  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

> I'm expecting _The Road_ to win now. I ordered the book yesterday.


But you didn't vote melon. You can help it ensure a win by voting for it.  :Wink: 

edit: oops, I'm sorry you did vote for it. I missed it initially. Sorry and thanks.

----------


## Remarkable

Come on,people,July is far off!We can make it to put "An American Tragedy" first!

----------


## behindblueeyes

i told myself I wouldn't vote until it got close to the end but.. couldn't help myself. oh well, most of those choices look good to me

----------


## HerGuardian

by chance, i was today in the bookstore buying some books and saw the Road by Cormac and bought it. i read the first ten pages so i vote for it now. excited to share reading it with you

----------


## Virgil

Oh wow, I didn't realize it was that far ahead either. Thanks to all who voted for it. I really wanted this one.

----------


## sofia82

So, _The Road_.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Agatha

I'm able to vote now  :Smile:  So I've chosen "Road". I've wanted to read it for a long time, especially because of the movie which is coming soon. And now I'm looking forward to discussing that book with you soon  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

Great to have you Agatha. There's also the summer read on a different thread. Would you be interested in reading The Sea by John Banville? Looks like another interesting contemporary novel.

----------


## HerGuardian

The Sea won

and the Road is on the way,too

nice

----------


## Scheherazade

I have started reading _The Poisonwood Bible_.

 :Biggrin:

----------


## sofia82

> I have started reading _The Poisonwood Bible_.


You don't mean _The poisonwood Bible_ will win  :Biggrin: ?

----------


## Seabird111

I nominate A Dirty Job by Christopher Moore.

It takes place in America, so...

----------


## Scheherazade

> I nominate A Dirty Job by Christopher Moore.
> 
> It takes place in America, so...


The nomination period is over, Seabird, but you can still vote in the poll which is at the top of this page  :Smile:

----------


## HerGuardian

Today, I'll start reading it. I'm kind of a slow reader, so I gotta start earlier to keep up with you people.
 :Smile:

----------


## manolia

I voted for "mice and men"..for the shake of voting (such a lovely book with 0 votes)..

----------


## Walter

> I voted for "mice and men"..for the shake of voting (such a lovely book with 0 votes)..


That left Glass Menagerie as the only remaining selection without a vote, so it gets my sympathy vote. Laura, there, shouldn't continue to be left so alone.  :Bawling:

----------


## Scheherazade

Com'n good people of LitNet!

Only 9 more votes and we will be reading _The Poisonwood Bible_!

----------


## Virgil

> Com'n good people of LitNet!
> 
> Only 9 more votes and we will be reading _The Poisonwood Bible_!


 :FRlol:  We've already had 32 voting. That's quite a lot.

----------


## Scheherazade

Hey, I am sure more unexpected things did happen!  :Wink: 

I am kind of wishing that I had nominated _The World According to Garp_...

----------


## Virgil

> Hey, I am sure more unexpected things did happen! 
> 
> I am kind of wishing that I had nominated _The World According to Garp_...


Urrgh, thank God you didn't. After last year I don't think I want to read another Irving novel again.

----------


## papayahed

> Com'n good people of LitNet!
> 
> Only 9 more votes and we will be reading _The Poisonwood Bible_!



13 and we'll be reading Kool Aid!!!!! :Biggrin:

----------


## sofia82

It's Ok with the Road, please don't change the outcome,  :Biggrin:  
Even you give me the whole KitKat factory I won't change my mind and Wish for other book cause Idon't have the text  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

_Going once..._

----------


## Tersely

Woo almost missed this months poll. The Road. I have it and need the motivation to read it.

----------


## HerGuardian

it's the Road winning. I'm almost half way through it.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Woo almost missed this months poll. The Road. I have it and need the motivation to read it.


Hope you can join us, Tersely.  :Smile: 


> it's the Road winning. I'm almost half way through it.


How are you liking it so far?

----------


## thelastmelon

I was planning ahead this month, and I've actually finished The Road already!  :Smile:  Looking forward to the discussion.

----------


## Scheherazade

_Going twice..._

----------


## Virgil

I started reading last night. Only a dozen pages in, but I like it so far.  :Smile:  Amzaing it got 16 votes.

----------


## Hira

Hello everyone, nice to be back. Just voted for 'the Road' even though it already had 16 votes so my vote didn't make much of a difference.

----------


## Virgil

> Hello everyone, nice to be back. Just voted for 'the Road' even though it already had 16 votes so my vote didn't make much of a difference.


Seventeen for my seventeeth wedding anniversary today!

----------


## Hira

Oh, cool, Happy Seventeenth Anniversary Virgil!

----------


## sofia82

> Seventeen for my seventeeth wedding anniversary today!


Congratulations, *Virgil*!!!!!!

----------


## sofia82

> Hello everyone, nice to be back. Just voted for 'the Road' even though it already had 16 votes so my vote didn't make much of a difference.


Hi, *Hira*. Of course it makes diffirence, now the possibility of getting surprised by the change of votes becomes less  :Wink:  and .... and it has a significance, it's *Virgil's* wedding anniverairy!

----------


## Virgil

If you're interested on my anniversary, I wrote up a nice blog entry on my blog, if you wish to read it: http://www.online-literature.com/for...515&entry=5826. Please feel free to comment. I enjoy comments to my blog.  :Smile:

----------


## Jozanny

I voted for good ole Cormac, and now I have to putt-putt over to the free library, renew my card, and hope they have a copy of this... *groan*

I'm getting lazy :FRlol:

----------


## Nossa

Shouldn't we start reading 'The Road' today? I couldn't find the reading thread.

----------


## Scheherazade

The Forum does not start these automatically; someone needs to be online to long enough to dedicate enough to set these threads and polls.

I am that person at the moment and despite my best intentions, sometimes my real life responsibilities interfere with my cyber ones. 

The discussion thread thread will be started shortly. I profusely apologise for this unacceptable delay (17 hours and 15 minutes -to be exact- in my part of the world - 6 hours of which I was asleep and the rest mainly at work) and hope that none of our members have been inconvenienced beyond repair and what they could endure).

 :Tongue:

----------


## papayahed

Darn!! I forgot to vote for my own nomination.

----------


## Scheherazade

Well, two other people didn't!

 :Tongue:

----------


## Virgil

> Darn!! I forgot to vote for my own nomination.


You mean _The Road_ could have had 19?  :Tongue:

----------


## Nossa

> The Forum does not start these automatically; someone needs to be online to long enough to dedicate enough to set these threads and polls.
> 
> I am that person at the moment and despite my best intentions, sometimes my real life responsibilities interfere with my cyber ones. 
> 
> The discussion thread thread will be started shortly. I profusely apologise for this unacceptable delay (17 hours and 15 minutes -to be exact- in my part of the world - 6 hours of which I was asleep and the rest mainly at work) and hope that none of our members have been inconvenienced beyond repair and what they could endure).


I was just wondering, cuz I haven't been around much lately, so I just wanted to know if I'm right, cuz I started reading the book. I didn't mean for it to sound rude or demanding.

----------

